# Mac OS 9.04 Fr



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2000)

Quelqu'un sait si Mac OS 9.04 Fr est sortit?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2000)

Pas encore si tout va bien, courant avril!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C. Schmitt


----------



## SirDeck (5 Avril 2000)

FU-Mac OS 9.0.4 Update.smi

Dispo chez Apple.


----------



## thomasdeniau (6 Avril 2000)

Chez moi j'ai du remettre l'ancienne version de la ROM (le reste tourne bien) sinon erreur table de fichiers au fémarrage (G4 Yikes - OS 9)


----------



## Damounet (6 Avril 2000)

ben moi, sur mon Pismo, j'ai des trucs pas nets, bon vous me direz j'ai associé la màj 9.04 ET Exploder 5, ouille ouille ouille, j'ai le finder qui plante, IE qui plante, et au cours du démarrage du Powerbook une longue attente lorsque le Finder veut se lancer (l'image du bureau monte puis avant d'avoir ma barre des réglages environ 30 secondes que je n'avais pas en 9.02 d'origine. 

Qui peut m'aider (oui je sais je dois virer IE 5 (et en plus je le trouve moche... et pas forcément plus rapide...)

Merci...

------------------


----------



## SirDeck (7 Avril 2000)

RAS sur le Pismo qui fait tourner IE5 sans problème sous Mac OS 9.04.

Sur un G3 B&W 400, on obtient une grande stabilité en Mac OS 9.04. Je n'y croyais plus. Seul plantage : la mise à jour en QT 4.1 : impossible de passer en version complète du fait d'une erreur type 11.


----------



## Harzack (7 Avril 2000)

Power Mac G3 beige PCI + Carte USB...
J'ai redémarré 10 fois mon PowerMac hier soir après avoir installé la MAJ 9.0.4 fr...
Au démarrage, juste après l'affichage du bureau il y avait systématiquement un plantage du finder.
Le plantage a disparu après avoir supprimé l'extention 'gestionnaire audio' de la mise à jour...
Pour le reste, tout semble fonctionner à peu près correctement, mais dans l'ensemble, j'ai plus de plantages avec OS 9 qu'avec OS 8.6.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2000)

+ ou plu ? de plantage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2000)

iMac 266 mis à jour en MacOS 9.0.4 : RAS. J'attends un peu pour QuickTime 4.1 et j'attends la disponibilité des deux applications Microsofts (IE et Outlook) pour tester en vf.
Côté bureau, mon G3 beige 196 Mo de Ram tient toujours bien la route avec Mac OS 9.0.4 US, QuickTime 4.1.1 US et MS Internet 5 (Outlook et Explorer...

------------------
<UL TYPE=SQUARE>
<LI> Mathieu
<LI> Venez faire un tour 
<A HREF="http://www.bellet.co
m" TARGET=_blank>sur ma page</A>!
<LI> Mon site de boulot : 
<A HREF="http://www.elsevier.
fr" TARGET=_blank>Editions 
Elsevier</A>
[/list]


----------



## Harzack (8 Avril 2000)

+ de plantages...
J'ai aussi téléchargé l'installeur complet de Quicktime 4.1 fr, et lorsque je lance l'install, il veut absolument se connecter pour retélécharger les modules... Quelqu'un a une idée pour contourner ce pb (genre : il faut mettre les fichiers d'install à un emplacement précis sur le disque pour qu'il les retrouve avant de vouloir les télécharger, ou autre) ?

Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2000)

L'installation de la mise à jour de MacOS 9.0.4 F c'est passée sans problème sur mon Imac DV SE. Comme pour  beaucoup certainement, le tableau de bord _Mise à jour de logiciels_ n'a pas fonctionné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors que dans une précédente MAJ j'avais pu récupérer OT2.6, les Games Sprockets1.7.3 et MRJ2.2.

Après la MAJ de MacOS 9.0.4 F, j'ai eu un problème de stabilité du système. J'ai finalement réussi à l'isoler, il s'agissait d'un conflit de driver USB.

Le driver USB de ma WebCam _Philips Vesta_ n'était pas reconnu à chaque démarrage du Mac et faisait planter la machine aléatoirement. Sans le driver _Philips USB Camera_, le Mac est très stable et plus réactif que sous MacOS 9 F.

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré le même problème avec le driver de sa Vesta ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2000)

c'est peut-être le driver de la vesta, je vais l'enlever donc, de temps en temps, plantage : tout le bureau disparaît et souris figée, aucun écran d'info, redémarre  tout va bien. Par contre pourquoi, je ne sais pa, mais cette connerie de the thing est réapparue : Je té après avoir gravé, une dernière version de photoshop, fichiers soit disant verrouillés restant dans la corbeille  : 14 !!! impossible de les faire disparaître et ce sont des dossiers vides ???
troisième plantage chez un copain celui là, VPC 3.0 = plantage, écran blanc, je lui ai conseillé de voir si l'extension apple audio update mise avec l'update audio 1.3, qui me faisait planter, ne devait pas être retirée et suite au prochain numéro. Ah j'oublie : je vais essyer d'enlever donc l'ext de vesta philips, et il y a chez moi 9.04, QT 4.1 fr, Rxplorer 5, pathcé on va voir si c'est mieux, et MRJ2.2, DVD dernière màj, enfin tout quoi, peut-être aurais-je du attendre pour certaines màj comme QT 4.1 ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Avril 2000)

Moi mon Finder plante souvent quand je suis sur IE 5 patché ! ! et le Tdb "Mise à jour logiciel, pourtant en version 1.1 ne trouve aucune mise à jour : j'ai du téléchargé la maj vers Mac OS 9.04 sur le site d'Apple.
Et je vois que je suis pas le seul à qui ça arrive !!!
Si quelqu'un à les solutions à ces problèmes....


----------

